# Dart Frogs and Anoles..



## Justin144 (Sep 13, 2014)

I know this is always a heated debate on mixing species. 

But do you guys think i could house Anoles with a dart frog or two in a 18x18x24? I have 3 Anoles (1 Bahamon and 2 Green) I also have kept a Green Tree Frog with them and theyre perfectly happy. Im now moving my Green Tree Frog in his own tank cause hes getting to be bigger and a danger to my anoles. So I built a new zoo med that the anoles will be moved to and i was thinking of adding a dart frog or 2. I was thinking if i get a terrestrial species They would never really come in contact with the anoles as the anoles have alot of branches they will be climbing on above. So why wouldnt i be able to have both species ? If they fill there own niche in the tank I would think itd be fine. The tank has a lot of floor space/plants/leaf litter and a small pond area. 

Do you guys think it will be ok? has anyone done it before on here?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

That's a small enclosure to house both of them. Tree frogs are more aggressive and nocturnal. While the anoles are diurnal, as are dart frogs. They will compete more for the food and the frogs will eventually lose. Also the anoles produce a lot more waste which will lead to more bacteria build up. The anoles will not be happy on FF's only and the larger crickets will stress the dart frogs while the tree frogs saw them as food. My answer would be no.


----------



## Justin144 (Sep 13, 2014)

mongo77 said:


> That's a small enclosure to house both of them. Tree frogs are more aggressive and nocturnal. While the anoles are diurnal, as are dart frogs. They will compete more for the food and the frogs will eventually lose. Also the anoles produce a lot more waste which will lead to more bacteria build up. The anoles will not be happy on FF's only and the larger crickets will stress the dart frogs while the tree frogs saw them as food. My answer would be no.


The Anoles are small and are fed only small/medium crikets. I figure A large dart frog wont be hessitant of eating a cricket i dont see hime getting scared. I will be feeding the Anoles and darts seperate diets Crikets/Fruit Flies.

I also have a good seeded population of dwarf isopods and springtails in the tank now.


----------



## klaasebaas (Apr 17, 2015)

I really think that you have to reconsider the idea given the tank size. I have kept and breed succesfully A. Careolensis (and dartfrog ) in My dartfrog tank. Tank size was 3 ft by 3 ft by 2 ft and heavily planted.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Anoles and darts have different temperature and humidity requirements. How do you plan to provide the proper gradient in that space?


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I would just start a ten gal. viv. for a dart frog or two. That's how you solve the differing requirement problem. Those small lizards are poop machines too. Not all that easy to keep them on the long term unless you are super diligent.


----------



## Justin144 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks all. Ive decided against it as i have a small exo i can set up for darts


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Most dart frogs, terribs excluded, can only handle pinhead sizes crickets for the most part. They definetly can't handle 1/2 grown crickets as a norm.


----------

